# That's right..... More Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Jan 26, 2014)

Leah,
Check out the dish of Salmon Skins which I'll BBQ in a few minutes.  Different post.

This is only a small portion of King Salmon we have in our freezer which we need to process before next season's Salmon opener of April 1st.





















Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 27, 2014)

This is spectacular and each photo really looks amazing in its own right! What a tasty treat! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (Jan 27, 2014)

Forgot to include pic of my dueling Big Chief smokers being watched by a couple Maverick ET-732's













Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## turboenterprise (Feb 6, 2014)

Do you mind sharing your brine or rub?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 7, 2014)

No rub for fish.  Brine = 1/4 ratio of Salt/BrownSugar + fresh minced garlic.


----------



## sb59 (Mar 18, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Forgot to include pic of my dueling Big Chief smokers being watched by a couple Maverick ET-732's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the temp. shown on your two therms. the temp you smoke and dry your salmon jerky the whole time ?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes the average temp of the smoker and the dehydrator is 160-165.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing. Gonna tangle with fish one of these days myself. The brine is 1 part salt to 4 parts brown sugar or vice versa? How long do we soak it? Thanks.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes 1 part salt over 4 parts sugar.  Minced garlic addrd.  Brined for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't believe I missed this back in January----Must have been snowed in!!

Awesome as usual, Craig!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2014)

I love salmon and this looks great.

Disco


----------



## sb59 (Mar 18, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Yes the average temp of the smoker and the dehydrator is 160-165.


Thanks, cmayna, for coming back with the answer.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 18, 2014)

Gotcha. Yes big thanks. Now I have to go try to find fish somewhere.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 18, 2014)

Great job, that salmon looks amazing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks great Craig! I don't think there's any salmon left in the ocean!!! They are all at your house!


----------

